# Is my cat stressed?



## Saku (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey there.

Me and my partner just yesterday rehomed two of the FIV cats from the shelter I work at. They both have no problems with each other, have got along fine, and seem happy enough to live together. One of our cats, Marvin, has for the last two months (at the shelter), had bald sore patches on his shoulders and his neck under his chin. He's been to the vets about it, and they took skin samples but I believe it came back fine and they gave some cream to take care of the wounds. (I do believe it was either a concern of allergies but most likely was cat wounds from a cat who used to attack him back at the shelter). Since he's been home with us he's been scratching alot on the sore areas, causing the wounds to open and bleed again. Obviously we have tried starting to use the cream to stop the itching. Not only this but Marvin has been washing a bit excessively and I don't quite know whether both of these issues are from stress of moving to a new place, which is most likely. 

He's otherwise happy, and loveable, eats, drinks and uses the litter box fine. So I'm hoping the scratching and grooming will stop after a few days or given time to settle in.

Is this most likely stress he's showing due to the move? The cat shelter told me it was most probable. 

I was thinking if the problems don't clear up in a few days of looking into Femiway the "cat stress reducer"... has anyone used this and should I bother? It might help both cats settle but obviously I don't wanna pay for something that's not worth purchasing.

Any other advice?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Do you mean Feliway? I have a feliway plug in and it helped my cats settle, and I did notice when it ran out out that they were a little more jumpy took longer to settle, I would recommend trying it especially if your cats are showing signs of stress.


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

If the feliway doesn't help and the patches are are showing no sign of healing/ getting worse then I'd take the cat back to the vets for further tests.

Various allergies can cause patches as well as ringworm (which can be brought out/ worsened by stress). My cat Marley has suffered from both of these and indeed still does with the allergies  Often skin complaints (especially allergies) can be a mare to diagnose and treat.

Fingers crossed that things improve in the coming weeks but if not I'd pay your vet another visit


----------



## Saku (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah thanks. I think Feliway might be something to look into, and see whether it improves the situation. obviously our other cat was finding it a bit hard as he was nervy but seems to have improved so much and doesn't hide anymore. we're happy about this. but worried about marvin. It could well be allergies still, if it doesn't clear up with the cream and feliway I think we might have to pay another visit to the vets... thanks for the advice though  I was worried it might really harm him as hes FIV but my friends at the shelter has assured me it will be okay.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiya. Not sure if this may help, but allergies have been mentioned and I must say we had a cat years ago that started to lose his fur when we moved house, previously he'd been fine. Well to cut a long story short, we lived at what was our new place for 2 years and his fur continually fell out during this time and was always patchy. We tried everything, creams, injections, and tablets, the vet was as mystified as us, and eventually become convinced that he had a hormone imbalance (the cat not himself  ). Anyway, although at that time we lived surrounded by farm land and thought that it was a great place for the cat to live, we eventually moved back to the town, within days his fur all grew back and was as healthy and shiney as it used to be. The only thing we could think was that maybe the farmer was using some chemicals that didn't do our cat any good :nonod: 

Anyway, good luck with trying to find out what's causing it, I know it can be quite distressing for them.


----------



## Saku (Nov 20, 2009)

Perhaps... It's weird, it started at the cat shelter though. Maybe it'll clear up here with a little perserverence. 

I would take him back to the vets but it can be risky with the fact he's FIV? I'll keep an eye on him in the meantime.


----------



## wispa1 (Jan 25, 2010)

Our cat suffers with stress and it can be triggered by anything... moving a picture to a different wall in the living room is what we once put it down to. We find the Feliwell defusers really good, we also use the little bottles you pump when we have bought something new for him or when we have to take him out in the car. Out of everything we have tried the defusers help the most i think.... aside from the Cat Valium of course 

Billy's stress usually takes the form of Cystitis, although he will sometimes get little bald spots around the base of his ear and the vet suspected that was also a sign of stress.

My friends cat was diagnosed with stress, she gets a swollen lip and the hair under the swelling falls out, Feliwell helped her too.

Good luck with your new editions!


----------

